# Gecko genetic



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

where is the best place to learn about leopard gecko genetics? it's so complicated i know but need to find somewhere that makes it a little easier :lol2: .

Also, my friend has corn snakes, and she has a program that you click wht the morph is and hets ect and it tells you what you are likly to have, is there not anything like this around for leos? :lol2: would make life soo much more easier :lol2:


----------



## reptilemanspoon (Aug 31, 2006)

just went around google for a time mate, trying to find something of that sort but cant turn up a damned thing. theres a lot of sites on genetics but as you say we're not all geniuses ! i seem to remember someone posting a link to some kind of engine that was able to predict leo offspring though. try going back through older posts of a smaller name and see what turns up. im sure ive seen it on here somewhere!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

poizon said:


> Also, my friend has corn snakes, and she has a program that you click wht the morph is and hets ect and it tells you what you are likly to have, is there not anything like this around for leos?


the good news - yes! 
the bad news - theres a bit of work to get it set up 

the generic genetic wizard is set up for cornsnakes, but is configurable for any rep. you will need to know which genes are recessive, dominant or co-dominant to the normal wild type, and then its just a case of inputting the genes. voila, one gecko predicter! 

theres a link to download it here:
Ians Vivarium - FREE Downloads


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

oo thank you, thats a start at least, i'll av a go, see what i come up with lol


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

omg how complicated, lol i think my knowlage is no where near good enoush. is there anyone out there whos already done this and can send me the text file for it??


----------

